#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Linguagens de Programação >  >  Cannot send session cookie - headers already sent by ?????

## Daniels

Galera, me ajudem. Derrepente minha página começou a dar uns erros esquisitos. Na hora do login ele está dando isso:

Warning: Cannot send session cookie - headers already sent by (output started at /var/www/openconect/controle/index.php:4) in /var/www/openconect/controle/index.php on line 31

Warning: Cannot send session cache limiter - headers already sent (output started at /var/www/openconect/controle/index.php:4) in /var/www/openconect/controle/index.php on line 31

Warning: Cannot add header information - headers already sent by (output started at /var/www/openconect/controle/index.php:4) in /var/www/openconect/controle/index.php on line 37

... o que pode ser? Lembrando que estava tudo normal e não houve nenhuma modificação.

Por favor, me ajudem.

----------


## SDM

vc ta usando a funcao echo antes de executar o header???

----------


## Daniels

Não, olha só como está:

header ("Location: $pagina");


Lembrando que estava funcionando normalmente.

----------


## PiTsA

á antes disso que você tem que olhar!

tem algum include, funcao ou outra coisa que você chama antes do
header que escreva código html. Não pode haver nenhum echo,
nem códigos htmls escritos foras das tags( <? código... ?> html...ou qualquer outra coisa <? header... ?> ). Caso seja chamada alguma função, ou qualquer código acima do header que escreva qualquer coisa, dará este erro.

----------


## Daniels

Deixa ver se eu entendi. não posso usar nenhuma função html antes da função header. é isso??

----------


## PiTsA

issu, não pode mandar escrever nada antes de header...

tipo!

<?

echo" lalala";

header("Location: index.php");

?>

ou

<html>
<head>><title> lalala </title>
</head>
<body>
<?
...codigo....
header("Location: lala.php");
?>

os dois casos vão dar erro! não pode ser enviado nenhum caracter para o navegador que está acessando este arquivo. Ou seja, os casos acima.

----------


## Daniels

Ok, resolvi o problema. Realmente eu tinha uma função html antes da header. Valeuz, qualquer coisa, estou ai.

Falouz,

----------


## SDM

eh isso ae....o pitsa tah certo ateh o seguinte codigo esta errado:

\n
<?

header("Location: $pagina");


?>

onde o "\n" eh quebra de linha normal....tipo...se vc der um enter no comeco do arquivo ele ja vai imprimir como se fosse uma pagina html e vai acabar dando erro....

----------


## Daniels

Blz. Valeu a força!

----------

